# Cacoa: Objective C ou Java ?



## TR (29 Octobre 2000)

Bonjour,
Il est possible de programmer une application Cacoa, soit en Objective C, soit en Java.

Au final, une fois l'appli compilée, y a-t-il une différence entre les deux? Java est-il plus lent?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Manu (30 Octobre 2000)

Salut,
Non Java-cocoa n'est pas plus lent que Objective-c-cocoa.
L'avantage d'objective-c est qu'il est plus dynamique en ce sens que le type de l'objet qui reçoit le message est déterminé à l'exécution au contraire de java qui est un langage fortement typé. L'autre avantage (qui me semble plus important) c'est la séparation de l'interface de son implémentation. Dans un Projet cela permet après le stade d'analyse et design de l'appli de définir les interfaces et d'en confier l'implémentation à des développeurs. D'autre part cela permet à ce moment là de produire la documentation décrivant l'interface et donc les objets définis afin d'aider les développeurs dans leur implémentation. Surtout cela permet de créer des prototypes c'est à dire des impléméntations différentes.

A+

Manu


----------

